# Pillars of eternity: consigli



## wfiesso (23 Giugno 2016)

come da topic cerco consigli su questo gioco, molto poco conosciuto, ne sono consapevole, ma del genere che piace a me, intanto, prima di passare alle richieste, chiedo: qualcuno di voi ci gioca?


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (23 Giugno 2016)

Giocato e finito, con annesse le 2 espansioni White March 1 e 2.
I consigli che ti posso dare è di reclutare il guerriero e il mago nel primo villaggio che incontri il più velocemente possibile, oppure puoi personalizzare i personaggi con cui vorresti giocare direttamente alla locanda del primo villaggio.
Secondo me la migliore composizione è un fighter e un paladino tank, con dietro il prete per le cure e i buff e i 2 personaggi rimanenti a fare quanto più danno possibile. Una delle classi migliori e facili da usare in questo per me è il Cipher, con cui puoi spammare le abilità con il focus senza badare alle restrizioni al numero delle spell per combattimento/riposo (e quindi abbastanza noob friendly), e inoltre è molto forte come controller, ossia mettere per qualche secondo fuori gioco alcuni avversari facilitando il duello.
Altra classe molto forte in danno è il ranger, anche se devi controllare il suo animale, aumentando il micro management in maniera considerevole, ma se gli dai i talenti giusti, il pet e il ranger fanno danni assurdi.
Oppure potresti usare solo 1 tank (consiglio il paladino perchè oltre a tankare abbastanza bene possiede aure e buff di gruppo quasi indispensabili, mentre il fighter tanka e basta senza avere molta utility) e usare una classe melee tosta che faccia un mix di danno e che sappia anche incassare i colpi in maniera decente, e le classi buone in questo sono il barbaro (facile da usare) o il monk (richiede un po' più di conoscenza del gioco).
All'inizio ti sconsiglio il wizard, a me non piace in generale come classe e la restrizione delle spell in combattimento/riposo la trovo fastidiosa, e nei primi livelli secondo me il wizard è una palla al piede, 0 danno e l'unica utility che possiede sono le spell di controllo, ma che puoi usare veramente in maniera limitata. E in questo gioco, contrariamente a Baldur's Gate, puoi riposarti un numero limitato di volte, gli accampamenti che possiedi non sono illimitati e se li finisci nel bel mezzo di un dungeon sono guai.

Comunque la sezione mi sa che è sbagliata, sarebbe meglio spostare il topic nella sezione dei videogiochi credo


----------



## wfiesso (23 Giugno 2016)

Uhhhh interessante, sei un vero esperto allora, stasera dal PC ti chiederò un po' di cose, ho già cominciato il gioco, ma ovviamente sto andando avanti più a tentativi che altro
[MENTION=1]Admin[/MENTION] ho postato nella sezione sbagliata senza accorgermene , si può spostare?


----------



## vota DC (23 Giugno 2016)

Il Cipher perfetto funziona con la spingarda di Zio Paperone secondo me: maggiore è il singolo colpo, maggiori sono i danni. C'è un talento che aggiunge +X danno per ogni proiettile e il veleno è aggiunto per ogni proiettile, quindi la spingarda pur avendo ricarica lenta sul momento ha un impatto più devastante di altre armi come l'archibugio e si accoppia benissimo con le abilità del Cipher!


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (23 Giugno 2016)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> Uhhhh interessante, sei un vero esperto allora, stasera dal PC ti chiederò un po' di cose, ho già cominciato il gioco, ma ovviamente sto andando avanti più a tentativi che altro
> [MENTION=1]Admin[/MENTION] ho postato nella sezione sbagliata senza accorgermene , si può spostare?


Chiedi pure quando vuoi


----------

